# Pigeons winter temperature tolerance



## khanPigeons (May 10, 2015)

I live in NYC our average winter temperature is from 25F to 30F or -3C to 5C.
i got some Germans Beauty Homers and regular homers. I keep them out side in a very well waterproof secure cage and this cage is not weather proof.

Since I am facing winter for my birds for the first time, if my birds will be ok during the winter or should I give some heat to the cage.

please i need your feed back.

Thanks God Bless
Khan New York.


----------

